# PONDCAST - By theTurtleRoom



## Anthony P (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello everyone,

John and I from theTurtleRoom.com have been developing a new idea for a podcast that covers herptetoculture in a responsible and entertaining manner. To quote a friend of mine, it seems that most, if not, all of the reptile related podcasts out there sound like 12 year olds screaming into their parents' webcams. We hope to provide an experience for people that provides a middle ground between science and entertainment. This show will have a bias towards chelonians, since both John and I are "turtle" people.

We have recorded our first episode and have hosted it through a podbean.com, and we are currently waiting for itunes to approve it, which will happen momentarily.

For now, if anyone wants to give it a listen, please feel free to do so. This is a bit of a sneak peek, before we get it up on the website with our new upgrades in the middle of March. The link to our first episode of the Pondcast can be heard here:
http://apierlioni.podbean.com/2013/02/28/pondcast-episode-1-february-24-2013/

I hope you enjoy it and look forward to any feedback anyone might have on it. 

Anthony


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 28, 2013)

Good luck on this! I only had time to listen to the first six minutes or so, but was enjoying it to that point. I plan to come back when time allows to hear the rest.


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Feb 28, 2013)

As note, when I finish our new website, we'll switch the hosting to our site. At this point, it didn't make sense putting it on the old site!


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 1, 2013)

It is now up on itunes and can be heard here as well: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/pondcast-hosted-by-theturtleroom.com/id610444947


----------



## RedfootsRule (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm listening to it now. Very nice .


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you! That's great of you. I think there is some good potential with it. John is a comedian in NYC, and I think people will appreciate his humor, but we'll see.


----------



## RedfootsRule (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh, so thats where the Wisconsin badger comment came from ?


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 3, 2013)

Haha yup. I think that he thinks he's funnier than he is (if that makes sense). My two best friends from college are both comedians in the city. John does standup and the other is a comedic writer. I've always been funnier than both of them if you ask me!

We are looking at recording another next weekend. We have so much good feedback as well as things we want to change for the better. The one thing we really like about the Pondcast is its potential. We'll see how it goes.

Thank you so much for listening!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree, it seems to have like it will have a lot of potential. I like the message you put in the last pond cast, about making sure you are able to care for the animal before you get it...(at least thats what I got from it !).


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Mar 20, 2013)

As promised, this is now hosted through our own site.

Check out the first episode here: http://theturtleroom.com/blog/2013/02/24/the-pondcast-episode-1/

or on iTunes here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/theturtleroom/id623319585


----------



## Anthony P (Mar 27, 2013)

We've released a new episode. Hope you like it!

http://trtlrm.com/13woK7F 

Anthony


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Apr 17, 2013)

The Pondcast, Episode 3 is now available for listening! Check it out at http://trtlrm.com/XHiBka or on iTunes (search for theTurtleRoom)


----------



## Anthony P (May 8, 2013)

The fourth Pondcast is now available at http://trtlrm.com/10ieU18 and will be on iTunes momentarily (search for theTurtleRoom)


----------

